# Poll: Which aftermarket headlights should I get?



## spcrollins405 (Sep 14, 2013)

I've already decided on getting aftermarket projector headlights and have a retrofit HID kit for the low beams. Which headlights should I put them in, link 1 or link 2?

Black 11 13 Chevy Cruze Halo DRL Daylight LED Tube Strip Projector Headlights | eBay

Chevy Cruze Dual White LED Stripe Bar Projector Amber Signal Black Headlights | eBay


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Definitely like the spyders better and for the price too


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

The amber LEDs of choice 2- eagle eyes are what make it an inferior choice. The rest of the eagle eyes headlights are good but the amber LEDs look like the rope lights you can get at home depot. I would avoid any line or curve that has "dotted" lights.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Keep searching, v2 of the first one linked looks much better.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Mick said:


> Keep searching, v2 of the first one linked looks much better.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Version 1 of choice 2 is what I currently have and they look sick ..day and night..changes the look of the car. Be careful and UV wrap the lights when you get them.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

word of warning I cant speak for the eagles but the spyders light output is worthless. Shame too because they look awesome.


----------



## spcrollins405 (Sep 14, 2013)

Just for clarification: the first one linked is V2. Version 1 had separated LEDs across the bottom rather than an 'Audi style' led light bar and are now discontinued. Also, I already have the 55W 6000k HID retrofit for the low beam (both use H7).

So based on the input and advice here, I'm leaning towards the Spyder headlights now.


----------



## BRUZER2012 (Apr 26, 2014)

You need these


----------



## BRUZER2012 (Apr 26, 2014)

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r243/mr2guy94/0426142044a.jpg


----------



## spcrollins405 (Sep 14, 2013)

^^The light output looks awesome, but it's just not my style. Here's really my favorite style: Black 11 13 Chevy Cruze Halo DRL LED Tube Strip Projector Head Lights DRL Lamps | eBay I just have no idea what brand they are, where they're made, how bright the beams/light bar/halos are, or what they actually look like installed. All installed photos I've seen are photoshopped. If anyone out there has any info on ^THESE I would be so grateful!


----------



## SnowBlindLTZ (Jan 4, 2012)

Those are the lights i have and im pretty happy with them for the price. Light output is decent vs stock but i wissh the drls were brighter during the day in the sun. For the price though, i like em....installation was a breeze too

imagejpg1_zps326333dc.jpg Photo by Snowblindltz | Photobucket


----------

